# Is £27 for two wash buckets too much?



## LewisB5 (Nov 7, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dodo-Juice-Car-Wash-Rinse-Buckets-20-Litre-Incs-Grit-Guard-Barriers-Lids-/171310096722?hash=item27e2e0a152:g:w6MAAOSwBahVU5I3

I've been looking for a set of 2 wash buckets with grit guards for a while, but £27??? Really? Is that how much they are everywhere or is there somewhere that I don't know about.

The annoying thing about this is that a standard bucket is £2. In America the same types of the ones listed in that eBay page are $2 each.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

£1 b and q, grit guards are a waste of time imo. If your pre wash is good there will be barely anything on the paint for a grit guard to be needed 

Overpriced detailing malarkey


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Pointless vanity if you ask me.
I'd rather invest in the quality of chemical I'm putting in the water I'm using and the quality of wash mitt too.
The tub holding the water is just that to me.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Plasterers buckets (30l can be had for £6.49 each)

or Topps tiles (22.5l) buckets for £5.69

With good deep buckets like these, no need for grit guards.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Got a couple of really decent buckets from lidl 3.99 each, when i started this detailing milarky.
As others have said if your prewash regime is good enough there should be no need for grit guards either.
I have tried the 2 bucket method and personally find it strange and a waste of time.
I wash the wheels seperatly first then wash the car with fresh soapy and a different noodle mitt.
Don't even snow foam as often either as my car doesn't get a chance to get really dirty.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

When you see how much dirt is trapped under the grit guard of the dirty bucket I think it's then obvious why people do the 2bm and have grit guards

Each to their own and all that but at such a small price I don't see the point in not using them even as a precaution

Even using the strongest pre wash going you'll still have dirt on the car, it's a pre wash after all


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Have to agree with the above, the amount of times I've thought the car looks clean after prewash but the rinse bucket soon confirms otherwise.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kimo said:


> When you see how much dirt is trapped under the grit guard of the dirty bucket I think it's then obvious why people do the 2bm and have grit guards
> 
> Each to their own and all that but at such a small price I don't see the point in not using them even as a precaution
> 
> Even using the strongest pre wash going you'll still have dirt on the car, it's a pre wash after all


How very true, I use snow foam and pre wash and still a very small amount of grit ends up in the bucket, that's all it takes to ruin your paint work.


----------



## VXR_midlands (Sep 24, 2015)

I use £1 b and q buckets. No grit guard but my car is never that dirty.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I went for a pair for Zaino buckets and there's no getting away from the quality of them, worth the price IMO, but it all depends what YOU think is acceptable, if you think it's too high go for something else.


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

I paid about that for my buckets and had them for over 2yrs now so the price isn't a lot at all considering how long they'll last for


----------



## raze599 (May 8, 2014)

I use the cheap B&Q buckets, no grit guards. They're just buckets in my opinion, no need to spend a lot on them. If they break, I'll get some more. I could do that ten times and it would still be cheaper than one set of expensive buckets lol


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

I bought 1 this week including scratchshield and delivery for £13,95 on ebay!

might seem expensive at the start but as said if it does a good job and lasts you years then it isnt expensive in the long run!


----------



## AMD (Dec 30, 2012)

The price you pay for anything is subjective, but there's nothing like cars and women for making you pay a bit more than you wanted to


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

i got 2 buckets with lids and 2 scratchshields along with a free noodle mitt for about £22 delivered off ebay saves having to mess about going out 

the noodle mitt only gets used on the wheels mind you


----------



## iannidan (May 4, 2009)

Cheapy B&Q buckets, then some grit guards for about £8. does the job


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

found this today
http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/cle...cox-15-litre-bucket-with-free-grit-guard.html

cant complain at that price!


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

euge07 said:


> found this today
> http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/cle...cox-15-litre-bucket-with-free-grit-guard.html
> 
> cant complain at that price!


that seems decent, anybody know if there is there still a discount for the 1st order you place with slims?


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

lemansblue92 said:


> that seems decent, anybody know if there is there still a discount for the 1st order you place with slims?


Bet it will be every bit as good as my £13,95 bucket and gritguard:wall:


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

I bought two from Carchem http://car-chem.com/store/2-detailing-bucket-with-lids and they are very sturdy. The stickers that come with them are a waste of time though. I got some made up at work....


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Kimo said:


> When you see how much dirt is trapped under the grit guard of the dirty bucket I think it's then obvious why people do the 2bm and have grit guards
> 
> Each to their own and all that but at such a small price I don't see the point in not using them even as a precaution
> 
> Even using the strongest pre wash going you'll still have dirt on the car, it's a pre wash after all





MDC250 said:


> Have to agree with the above, the amount of times I've thought the car looks clean after prewash but the rinse bucket soon confirms otherwise.


This.

If it only helps by about 1% then why not just do it.

Even just rained on, after jet, foam, jet, foam and wash still shows up grit in the bottom of the bucket so I believe it's worth it.

Kinda why detailing is detailing, all in the tiny details.

But, each to their own for sure :thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

lemansblue92 said:


> that seems decent, anybody know if there is there still a discount for the 1st order you place with slims?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=358041 :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

i got these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-x-Car-W...551663?hash=item27d264e32f:g:7UEAAMXQoiJRgDCc

7 each, stickers and lids


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Rip off. No way would i pay that. Unjustifiable for plastic buckets. Topps Tiles mixing buckets, 4.50 trade price when i bought them a few years ago.


----------



## Nick-W (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice buckets: http://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Plasterer's-Bucket-30L/p/103976


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Nick-W said:


> Nice buckets: http://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Plasterer's-Bucket-30L/p/103976


I had them for a start

But when it's only £2 more for slims ones including a grit guard I don't see where the 'rip off' comes in


----------



## Nick-W (Mar 14, 2011)

Kimo said:


> I had them for a start
> 
> But when it's only £2 more for slims ones including a grit guard I don't see where the 'rip off' comes in


Bargain. When I bought my buckets I got them from auto finesse and payed a fortune haha. They are good buckets though.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Kimo said:


> I had them for a start
> 
> But when it's only £2 more for slims ones including a grit guard I don't see where the 'rip off' comes in


I said it's a rip off. As per, OP "£27 too much for buckets".


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

My black builders buckets were 2 for £1 in Asda about 8 years ago, and they're still doing fine.


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

AMD said:


> The price you pay for anything is subjective, but there's nothing like cars and women for making you pay a bit more than you wanted to


As Bob Marley once said 'No Woman..No Cry'

He might also of said 'No Gritguard... Cry'


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I always thought the 2 bucket & grit guard was a bit ott until I started using 2 buckets, it's suprising how much 'grit' you get in the bottom of the bucket even after a prewash.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Waste of money, absolutely no need to spend £27 on some buckets.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rob74 said:


> I always thought the 2 bucket & grit guard was a bit ott until I started using 2 buckets, it's suprising how much 'grit' you get in the bottom of the bucket even after a prewash.


Like I said on post #8 it only takes a tiny amount of grit to slip though the net, I mean guard and it's game over, damaged paint work and that's with all the pre wash and 2BM.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

No need for grit guards if your process and technique are good. Not once in 10 years have I thought about using them, we only sell them because people kept requesting us to stock them!


----------



## nickyd (Jan 16, 2014)

alan hanson said:


> i got these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-x-Car-W...551663?hash=item27d264e32f:g:7UEAAMXQoiJRgDCc
> 
> 7 each, stickers and lids


 No grit-guards,though.
N.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I just had these delivered today with a pair of grit guards, they are a real step up in quality from my old black buckets:thumb:

More importantly i am looking forward to being able to photograph the dirty water in the rinse bucket


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Clark @ PB said:


> No need for grit guards if your process and technique are good. Not once in 10 years have I thought about using them, we only sell them because people kept requesting us to stock them!


Think about all that Profit Richard's making more like it.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

suspal said:


> Think about all that Profit Richard's making more like it.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Im an equal owner of the business along with Rich and Ange so if we're actively telling people they don't really need grit guards I don't really think it's down to that :thumb:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Clark @ PB said:


> Im an equal owner of the business along with Rich and Ange so if we're actively telling people they don't really need grit guards I don't really think it's down to that :thumb:


Second that- when I rang PB for advice on drying towels some time back I was advised to buy the cheaper one. Bearing in mind actually bought the dearest one available just to try it the cynical ones amongst will probably think they're using reverse psychology- they don't, they're just honest. Btw they were right, 2 years later my expensive double-sided towel is sat in a drawer after 3 uses.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Thing is, peeps saying " look at the crap at the bottom of the bucket" etc (as though a guard has stopped scratches or whatever) you have to think how that crap got there in the first place...obviously taken from the car via a mitt, so what's to say it hasn't scratched it already? Hmmm?

Extra care at the prewash stage will cut the odds, (more than a plastic grid)long before you even touch the bodywork with a mitt, sponge etc.

Grit Guards are ranked No.1 on the useless scale imo.

Room 101.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Well no, the idea is that dirt is below the grit guard so you don't then pick it back up in the mitt when you dunk it in the water and re apply it back to the car ...


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah, I know the ideology behind it (which I don't buy into). point I'm making, is how it got in there in the first place, in which case it could be too late.
All about the pre wash.


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

Some folks don't own a pw for whatever reason no foam lance I know a lad gives his car a spray with diluted shampoo a rinse with his hose pipe then one panel at a time dunks his mitt rubs against the grit guard and for him they work.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah, end of the day peeps are free to do as they wish. They're not for me though and I have never encountered any problems without ever using one.

For me, I prefer a deep bucket to dunk in and let gravity do the rest.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

The quid buckets hold water the same as the 27 quid ones..


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Yes

Nothing wrong with the orange buckets from b&q £1 each


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

ALLR_155528 said:


> Yes
> 
> Nothing wrong with the orange buckets from b&q £1 each


These are perfectly good and do not use an excessive amount of water plus you can see how much dirt there is v the black variety. As for guards, as others have said, no real need. Do not dunk and swirl, dip and squeeze out a couple of times with the rinse bucket then dip into the shampoo bucket. There is no need to swirl up dirt from the bottom of the buckets and you should only use the upper section of water. Never had any problems since I took an interest in detailing using this method. You can get away with one bucket if done right although that is an extreme.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I generally agree that any bucket will do, but earlier this year I took the plunge and bought a 20L bucket with lid from Elite because I quite often can't be arsed to get the pressure washer and everything else out, so take a bucket of suds to the coin-op jet wash 30 seconds along the road. Think I paid about £10 for it.

So for me, I feel it was worth it. If I was dedicated enough to get everything out every time I wanted to wash the car, I'd have happily carried on with the black builders buckets I'd used for however many years previously.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Blackmass said:


> I bought two from Carchem http://car-chem.com/store/2-detailing-bucket-with-lids and they are very sturdy. The stickers that come with them are a waste of time though. I got some made up at work....


Those stickers are wicked dude:thumb:


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

I've found myself on both sides of this debate. I've had cheap buckets, mid-range and latterly some very expensive ones.
The cheap ones were ok but didn't hold much water. I bought a couple of larger buckets with lids and grit guards from chemical guys and found them far better but the weight of the water did for the handles.
I also have a meguiars bucket that is better quality but smaller. The grit guard is a better fit than the chem guys one.
I've since bought 2 swissvax buckets with grit guards and gamma seal lids. They are far more sturdy than any other buckets I've seen, let alone owned. The grit guard is almost an interference fit. The lid is watertight and the dolly is great for dragging them around. They're very expensive but I can't see me ever needing to buy more buckets.


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

As a newbie on hear I am quite intrigued by the 2BM.
I have and still use the B&Q 1pound orange bucket.

£27 seems a lot of money for some buckets and grit guards that are just plastic.

I always rinse the car either with a PW but mostly the hose first and do not find hardly any dirt in the bucket. I do find that I do not even get through a whole bucket of suds on a wash.

Am I doing anything wrong?


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Got the £27 type buckets although they where £25.99 when I got them with different logos (AutoSmart) worth it in the end IMO. Did take me some 5 years to finally get them tho :lol:


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

I used to use the cheap BnQ buckets but the handles would always break on them and if they were full at the time then they would fall and crack....

My car was wrapped in a satin finish so i felt i didn't need to take the same precautions anyway, however after recently removing the wrap and fully detailing the paintwork i have invested in 2 buckets plus grit guards for £27. Although it is expensive for a few buckets its about as cheap as you will get dedicated detailing buckets + grit guards, I found one place wanting £30 for 1 bucket and grit guard !


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Yeah, I know the ideology behind it (which I don't buy into). point I'm making, is how it got in there in the first place, in which case it could be too late.
> All about the pre wash.


Yes it is but if like me, you live in a first floor flat, then grit guards are ideal due to the difficulty in getting a pressure washer down to the allocated parking. In an ideal world i'd have a house with a drive and then i would agree with you but in my circumstances, the pre wash is a bit difficult


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Certainly one of the most responded to posts in short space of time.

It is all down to personal feelings on the subject.

Cost seams to be the big issue in some posts in this thread stating expensive buckets.

The big cost is the grit guards so if you don't wish to use grit guards there you go big saving.

I did buy my original buckets with guards from one of the supporters but the main cost were the guards.

I have purchased plasterers sized buckets from car boot sales at £1 each from folk selling them after using the food supplies from them or bird feed.

The B&Q buckets etc don't hold enough water for me, just to feel comfortable not hitting the bottom of the bucket and the small volume of water will dictate it gets dirtier faster the volume of water is not diluting the muck as much, you could use the small bucket for your wash medium and a larger bucket for your rinse medium, especially as the volume will likely rise in the rinse bucket.

Some may find it difficult to carry a large volume of water so how about doing a couple of runs with the smaller bucket to fill the larger one at the side of the vehicle, you just simply walk back and fourth from the buckets to get your wash and rinse medium as you go round the vehicle.

For those not wishing to use grit guards the deeper buckets to hold larger volume of water are your best bet over the smaller buckets, i still have my original clear buckets and they are the ones i always use on the vehicles only using the giant buckets when cleaning the windows on the house.

If your using smaller buckets change the water more often to keep the grime transfer down.

Once you have grit guards i cannot see you ever needing to buy anymore, unless you smash them that is, highly unlikely.

Just my thoughts, oh never had any issues with my buckets full with stretching handles etc, the ones i have had since joining are plastic handles the others metal handles.

If you want the smaller buckets then the builders buckets will be sturdier especially the proper builders buckets that are more rubber like so can flex and take a kicking as it were without breaking, the [email protected] ones namely black are not the same.

You pays your money and takes your chances, if it gives you more peace of mind to have grit guards then go for it why worry yourself.

If your not stressed from not using grit guards then don't its all your own individual choices.

Don't get hung up on the cost of a bucket get the size you want at the price your happy to pay, however if you want grit guards then there is the cost... still on grit guards if your wondering about the solid ones or the ones with the bottom blades/fins whatever that you need to fold out or clip on... go for the cast all in one design... thats my only recommend on that front..... oh still with the grit guards bear in mind the size of the guard to size of the buckets don't want it too tight a fit or a huge gap around it and it will take away about 2lt of water from the buckets volume with its height.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

muzzer42 said:


> Yes it is but if like me, you live in a first floor flat, then grit guards are ideal due to the difficulty in getting a pressure washer down to the allocated parking. In an ideal world i'd have a house with a drive and then i would agree with you but in my circumstances, the pre wash is a bit difficult


Yeah I see where you're coming from. I've got a drive so it's no problem.
What my mate does(who lives in flats like you) is pre washes in the petrol station and uses their jet wash but his own gear, then drives home and shampoos it etc.
Might be something you could try mate, if there's a garage not too far of course:thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Yeah I see where you're coming from. I've got a drive so it's no problem.
> What my mate does(who lives in flats like you) is pre washes in the petrol station and uses their jet wash but his own gear, then drives home and shampoos it etc.
> Might be something you could try mate, if there's a garage not too far of course:thumb:


i thought about that but the nearest jet wash is about two miles away so not really practical. I might have to investigate a Nomad ( i think thats what it is called) type thing to use


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I have the nomad, may be bang on for you. should dig it out since i got the lithium battery for it.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Are they worth 27? Not a chance. Are they better than b&q buckets? Without a doubt. 

The thing is that b&q buckets cost b&q (reasoned guess) something like 50p and they knock out a hundred thousand of them. The fancy buckets cost about £3 but they are sold to a niche market by niche brands and the market has accepted a high price, so they are sold that way. If b&q could sell a hundred thousand detailers style buckets and grit guards, I doubt they would cost more than a fiver. Because they don't, you are stuck paying for someone's next beamer if you want one! 

Me, I have a bug bucket and some plastic lattice which came from an old chemical bund.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

At a higher price point it targeted to those customers who are willing to part with that sum, as with anything would e no point swing them at this price if nobody bought them.

My disability requires me to have smaller wash bucket, the residue in my bigger rinse bucket is testament to the effectiveness of my overall pre-wash and wash process.

As said, pick what you want at the price or value you attribute to it.

Happy Washing.....2bm.

John Tht.


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

I purchased 2 buckets from Polished Bliss for £7.50 each, free p&p. Extremely good quality. Took their advice and didn't bother with grit guards ( just work in the top 6 inches of the bucket). After cleaning the car the wash bucket had no dirt in it at all. The rinse bucket had all the dirt and grit. As for the wheels I purchased 2 clear plastic mop buckets from B&Q for £5 each. The whole of the Ez Detail wheel brush can be completely submerged and rinsed due to the oblong shape of the mop bucket.


----------



## Hairy Pete (Oct 2, 2012)

I use one deep bucket with shampoo and powerwash my mitt after each panel .

Only a clean mitt gets dunked - I do go through 3 or 4 mitts per year but never got any scratches on my black car . Good excuse to try different wookies / woolies / mitts etc


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Clark @ PB said:


> Im an equal owner of the business along with Rich and Ange so if we're actively telling people they don't really need grit guards I don't really think it's down to that :thumb:


yeah right and my names Gandhi.:lol:

Zaino bucket system and dollies for me.


----------



## P1ngman1969 (Dec 17, 2015)

worth every penny in my opinion.
its personal choice buy them don't buy them, If you spend time on here and are passionate about having the best for your car then - you've answered the question.

might be a expensive but not as expensive as getting a correction on the swirls and scratches you may get without good buckets and grit guards.

The slims bucket with free grit guard are a real bargain.

cheers andy..


----------

